
10% Royalty on Content Contribution for PixelMath - rajeevtfi
We are a team of designers, educators and Math enthusiasts.<p>We are designing a Maths Practice App - PixelMath - for students Grade 3 to 12. PixelMath employs principles of Game Design, Learning Sciences and Positive Psychology to make practicing maths fun and engaging.<p>To help us make creative and innovative content for our app, we are crowdsourcing our content creation. Contributors will be offered 10% royalty for their contributions.<p>The initial response for our app from the first 50 test users has been overwhelming. At present, we are working on incorporating feedback from our users and making the app better. We plan to launch the app by May 1st, 2020<p>You can look at a short demo video of the beta version of our app here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=IyzX5famBVI<p>If you are interested in becoming one of our contributors for Primary Grades (Grade 3 - 5), please fill-up the form below to help us assess your skills:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;YwUxvJakwJaQcPFq6<p>If you are interested in becoming one of our contributors for Secondary Grades (Grade 6 - 10), please fill-up the form below to help us assess your skills:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;jD829oZNXnNuXutTA<p>We will contact the shortlisted candidates through email.<p>For any questions or queries, please write to hello@pixelmath.org
======
itronitron
I recommend in each section you give the user the option to practice examples
before they start having correct or incorrect answers recorded.

~~~
rajeevtfi
That is a good thought. We have been thinking about enabling practice mode as
well.

